# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  انسحاب مترشح من الكرك

## الحصن نيوز

اعلنت اللجنة الانتخابية بالكرك انسحاب المترشح عصام الذنيبات.
وقالت رئيسة لجنة الانتخابات بالهيئة بالكرك الدكتورة صباح النوايسة ان المترشح تقدم بطلب انسحاب رسمي.



تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخبات الاردنية 2013...

----------

